# Making a move...



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering what your opinion was regarding a young couple moving to Thailand was. My partner and I want to relocate and start a family and a business. How feasible is this in Thailand and what areas would you recommend for a young family which has amenities etc. Do you think Thailand is a good place to raise a family?

My impression is generally that a lot of expats in Thailand are people who have retired. Maybe I am wrong? 

What are the schools and healthcare like in Thailand. I am not sure we would want to be there all year round. Maybe only 8-9 months of the year and them come back to the UK for 304 month. I would ideally like to be somewhere down south. My first thoughts are to open some accomodation for backpackers. Any thoughts, comments, opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi.

It is feasable. I assume neither of you are Thai. Are you American by any chance?
Thre are some traety agreements between Thailand and America that allows for slightly easier company ownership and land ownership.

However, basically the rules are that you will need a Visa to stay long term - most likely a Non-Imigrant 'O' Visa. To work you will need a work permit, you can get this with a business, but I think new rules means te company has to be at least 2 years old (anyone confirm this?) - you can buy existing companies that are older than 2 years and use that I guess (See SunBeltAsia for examples of companies to sell - and they will answer emails that will highlight the laws in this regard - I'm not connected with them but have used them before). You can find out all the laws etc on ThaiVisa.com or if you are from the UK, then at Hull Thai Consulate.

A lot of the expats are retirees true, but there are a lot of non retirees to (me for example). A lot of teachers, journalists, bar/restaraunt owners, guesthouse owners, etc etc etc. 

Thailand, like anywhere else, has pros and cons to bringing up a family. For a start everything costs. International Schools are quite expensive and often on a par to proivate schools in the west on fees. The best could set you back £15k a year - though others can be found for a quater of this amount. Bi-ligual schools are popular now, with lessons in English but a Thai curriculum and some Thai teachers (some schools have both English speakeing and Thai teachers in each class). These are best I think if you plan to be here forever as it makes it easier to get into Thai Universities with Thai quals and fluency in both English and Thai (so I have been told).
Thai state schools are not very good for western kids - Thai kids from poorer areas (i.e. those that go to state school) are not taught to think-out-of-the-box, but learn by rote and are not taught to think but to obey. Rich Thais use international and biligual schools. A good Builigual school would cost something like £3k a year but will include food and extras (not transport though) and often do not have 'joining' fees that international schools do (which is incredibly expensive as its not part of the tuition fees - often around £2-4k per child).

Prem, which is very expensive, boasts the fact that 1/3 of their last graduating class got places in the worlds top 50 Universities - and the rest all received University places except one who went to a technical collece in the States instead! Therefore, some schools are very good, some are rubbish - same as at home I'm sure. One thing to remember is that in Thailand you do NOT get what you pay for, you pay what they can charge and you et what they want to serve, so shop around - better can often be found cheaper! (this is not a slight on Prem by the way).

Healthcare is great. Better than the UK. It costs, but is very cheap for most normal things. Medical insurance is cheap too (though check the coverage - its rarely all encompassing). 

Where do you mean by 'South'? - deep south has problems with the Muslim uprisings etc that make it not a safe place at times (Yala for example). There are many guesthosues and cheap hotels in tourist areas - some can be had for a few pounds a night (I wouldn't stay there, but they do exist) - so may not be a great business plan. Backpackers pay little and cause the most issues - you will also be taking on Thais directly which may not be a healthy idea. Personally I would aim higher wih a guesthouse or tour in a nicer area. Its not a good plan at the moment though as a world in recession (and wars in the streets of BKK) tourism isn't the place to invest at the moment.

Try saving up and coming for a mid length holiday of a few months. Rent a house/condo and live like you are a resident (not a party going tourist) and see how it suits. You may even find work while you're here that will get you a Work Permit when you return.

Good luck, but take it slow - things are afoot here, no one knows what will happen over the next year or so - beware.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello Pal. KL is right as usual. I suggest you go elsewhere......Good Luck!


----------

